# Location of headlight vacuum res



## BLUEBYU (Apr 3, 2012)

68 GTO. Where does this coffee can looking vacuum res mount? I know it just doesnt dangle from a vac line & lay on the upper"A" frame!! I just got the car & would like to mount it correctly. The headlight covers work fine, like to keep em that way.Thanks guys.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

The reservoir mounts on the inside, front surface of the left front fender liner, tucked behind the headlight and "outboard" of the battery.

It mounts with two sheet metal screws (3/8 hex head) that are installed from beneath the fender liner.

Found this pic from the Service Manual on hotrodders.com.


----------

